# Serious Slug Infestation!



## thebunnyexpert (Mar 6, 2010)

I have pet rabbits in my backyard. They play in their pen during the day. At night, the slugs are out and eat the rabbit poop. The slime gets on their toys and sometimes they even go into the cages and get slime EVERYWHERE. It's disgusting and inconvenient since I have to put the rabbits away at night. 

Is there any way i can kill/repel them for a low cost? I've heard of beer traps and poisonous digestable pellets. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I was hoping the beer & slug thing was a reincarnation myth my wife keeps repeating to me. 

I know slugs don't like salt... not all beer drinkers salt their beer either.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a problem with slugs eating holes in my Hosta plant leaves. I was told to put coarse sand around the plants. When slugs try to go over it to get to the plant, it cuts them and they die.

Would you be able to put an area of sand around the rabbit pen? It would be safer than poisonous pellets and you wouldn't have PETA members picketing in front of your house when they find out you're getting your rabbits drunk on beer. :laughing:

Seriously though, I've read in a lot of gardening magazines about the beer trick. It's one thing the experts usually suggest, as well as sand or glass crushed down to the size of coarse salt.

Barb


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Devils used to attack everything in the California garden and I had to resort to some strong granular pesticides to control them at all. Part of the problem is that the neighbors did not treat for slugs and snails in their gardens. There are some less harmful forms of pellets but I would still be careful with the rabbits. 

Beer works (although it sounds like you should plan on a keg) because they get in it and it slows them down so they cannot get out of the sun when it comes out. Bakes the little suckers. Salt gets on them and dries them out as well. 

I have known people to put melon or other large fruit halves out at night. The slugs get in under the domes. You pick the fruit up in the morning and toss it away.

You might call your ag extension people and see if they have any ideas. Or check with your nursery. Rattle PETAs cage (no pun intended) for human suggestions I guess.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I plan to have which ever trap i choose outside of the rabbit pen. So, no concern for the bunny. Also, I'm not really concerned with PETA. I can't even explain how many slugs i've encountered last summer. At least 15 per night. It's messy and a hassle when I have to clean the hutches. I'm just looking for a way to kill current slugs and repel future ones from visiting. I've heard of the copper barrier. I might try that around the entire yard to see if I have ZERO slugs.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I _LOVE _the beer method. It does work. Half a can for the slugs, half a can for me! Seriously, put _fresh beer_ each day into an aluminum pan of some type. preferably set into the dirt a little, put a "tongue depressor", "pop-sickle" stick on the side, like a ramp for them to crawl up, and they will come. They love the beer, but can't swim too good, so they drown. Really--I have used this to keep slugs away from certain garden plants for years. It's a little disgusting to clean the pans up, but worth it to see how many want to swim in the same pond. Small pans and the wooden sticks are available at most craft/hobby shops. David


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

We had a serious slug problem in our yard when we first moved in. It was so bad that they would crawl inside (the old exterior doors were a bit leaky, let's say :laughing. Two of the slugs I killed were over 6" long - no joke. They would be crawling up the side of the house, on the front patio, saw one in the kitchen that had come in through the back door. I'd see ten at a time on the front patio. They're nasty little creatures. 

What I did was go out at night with a flashlight and some salt. They love salt. :thumbup: I simply cover them in salt and watch them dance as they shrivel up into oblivion. Plus a nice can of salt is only $.60 at Walmart. 

I make sure I go hunting for slugs every once in a while. But they don't seem to be much of a problem anymore.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Mar 6, 2010)

Thurman said:


> I _LOVE _the beer method. It does work. Half a can for the slugs, half a can for me! Seriously, put _fresh beer_ each day into an aluminum pan of some type. preferably set into the dirt a little, put a "tongue depressor", "pop-sickle" stick on the side, like a ramp for them to crawl up, and they will come. They love the beer, but can't swim too good, so they drown. Really--I have used this to keep slugs away from certain garden plants for years. It's a little disgusting to clean the pans up, but worth it to see how many want to swim in the same pond. Small pans and the wooden sticks are available at most craft/hobby shops. David


 


How deep does the pan have to be? 2 inches?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

not real sure.. but I would guess pan needs to be bigger than the slug and
just full enough so the slug will think it can drink all the beer. :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe tuna cans or disposable pie pans? 

I wonder if you could use some heavy duty aluminum foil to make a 'pan' for the beer. Then you could just pick it up and toss it out, after the little fellas fail their swimming class.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What you need is a pet duck.


Those little quackers love slugs----------------------------------------


----------

